# The Undertaker



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Here is Mr. W's costume for this year, The Undertaker. It is based on Victorian funeral directors.

The jacket is 100% Gaberdine Wool with heavyweight black satin for the cuffs and collar. Pewter buttons on the back waist and cuffs are a skull and crossbone design. It is fully lined.

The vest is cotton jacquard. The jabot (neck ruffle) uses the same dark blue cotton jacquard with a black lace overlay, trimmed in black crochet edging (crocheted by me).

Thanks to pyro for helping me conceptualize this earlier this year, although I don't know if this is really what he was trying to relay to me!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Well you out done yourself again, Amazing work!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

very nice
skull buttons----
yes it was


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Beautiful work Ms. Wicked....absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Just beautiful!!!! The hand crochet looks great.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Perfection. How long did that take you?


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Like I said last night... absoltely fabulous.


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Lovely!! I love the coat, I'd wear that to go out.

You've reminded me that I need to replace my sewing machine after payday.....

Ana


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks everybody! I had fun making this. I should mention that I talked Sickie into trying this on in July before I finished it. He's so good to me and always models my costumes. 



sharpobject said:


> Perfection. How long did that take you?


Elaine, I got really distracted on this. It was something like 90% finished for ages before I actually completed it the other day. I'd estimate that it took the better part of two weeks for me to do inbetween other stuff.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That is just plain elegant. I'd be proud to wear that.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

AMAZING! Absolutely gorgeous!  You should design and sell gothic clothing....I know a TON of people who would be happy to wear that!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I LOVE talking costumes and trying on Ms W's clothes. [take that any way you want to]

I have to admit that the handsome man in the picture is not me, however. He happens to be Mr W.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looks very porfessional! awesome job!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

wow, I love it. I'd wear that any day of the week !!


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

that guy looks english


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow Kellie, you've done it again. Stunning, to say the least. Hubby looks very elegant and he's cute as well 
I love your attention to detail and your choice of fabrics. This is one of your best! Well done girlfriend!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks so much everybody!!! I need to get things ready now for my costume!

I hope that others will try their hand at making their own costumes!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Another great job, Ms. W - stunning as always.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Wowee wowee wow! Awesome costume! Very authentic looking. Not that I would know what an old time undertaker would look like, but if I had to picture it, that would be it. I can't say enough about how much I like that costume Ms. W.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ms. Wicked is the best! She will be my teacher for my eight foot grim reaper costume, Good to have a pro to get advice from.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Excellent Mrs.W
your hubby is perfect for that costume
Did you use the skull buttons on vest too..btw those are very cool , where did you get those.
I would definitley wear that all yr.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

JT! You're such a sweetie!!! I'm thrilled that you like it Vic! Joisey, I'm not a pro! lol Just a hobbyist... I'll get those pics for you today.

Lily, the buttons on the vest have a knot design. I'll get a better picture of them today and post them.

Also, Mr. W and I will use white make up on our faces. I'll be making a Grieving Widow costume to complement his Undertaker... 

Thanks again for all of your kind comments. It means alot coming from folks here who are all so incredibly skilled and talented.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

be sure to powder your clown white good with talc, then use a blush brush to wipe off the excess. You don't want to risk getting white on your beautiful costumes!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for the tip Brycie. I may pick your brain closer to the day about how to do the makeup!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm all yours.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Excellent work as usual Mrs W!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Love it Love it LOVE IT!!!!!!!!! FanFreakinTASTIC kellie!! I want one for my undertaker guy.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Awsome costume MsW !!!!


----------

